# مواصفات زيت الماكينه



## عـلـي (26 يونيو 2009)

مواصفات الزيت الجيد :

1) حصول الزيت على الترخيص :

لا بد أن يكون حاصلا على رخصة جمعية مهندسي السيارات (sae)،
و معهد النفط الأمريكي (api) المعتمدين عالميا .
ويختص (api) بإدارة عملية ترخيص ومنح شهادات المطابقة لأنواع الزيوت المستخدمة في محركات السيارات، وذلك بعد إجراء عدد من التجارب القياسية. ويسمح بوضع شهادة المطابقة على علب الزيت التي تباع في الأسواق.
فإذا كان مرخصا من قبل هذين المعهدين فهو جيد ولا تسمع رأي الآخرين .
تستطيع أن تجد هذا الترخيص في واجهة العلبة .

2) المواد المضافة للزيت : 

هناك حرفان يكتبان في واجهة العلبة بالقرب من الترخيصين api و sae
وهذين الحرفين في غاية الأهمية , ومعناهما المواد المضافة والمحسنة من قدرة وفاعلية الزيت .
والحرف الأول دائما s ولكن الثاني هو المهم .
بالتأكيد تعلم ترتيب الحروف الأنجليزية a b c d e f وهكذا , فالأنواع القديمة جدا تبدأ من sa ثم تطور فأصبح بزيادة المحسنات sb ثم تطورإلى sc وهكذا نجد أن الحرف الثاني هو المهم فكلما كان في الترتيب متأخرا كانت الأفضليه له على من قبله .
انتبه إلى الحرف الثاني يعني sl أفضل sg و sm هو الأفضل حاليا لكنه للأسف غير متوفر إلا في زيت ( gulf pride super special ) حسب تجوالي في الأسواق , ولكن توجد أنواع كثيرة أقل منه بدرجة مثل كاسترول وفوكس وغيرها , ولكن الناس يتعصبون لنوع دون الاستناد لبحث علمي .

3) لزوجة الزيت :

المنتشر في دول الخليج اللزوجة ( w 20 - 50 ) وهذا يعني أن الزيت مناسب للحرارة بين العشرين والخمسين حيث يعمل بكفاءة ويطول عمره ويحسن من فعاعلية المحرك , وعلى هذا المثال قس على مقاييس اللزوجة الآخرى . وهذا الزيت هو أرخص الأنواع ومناسب جدا لدول الخليج إلا إذا نزلت الحرارة في الشتاء فإنه من الأفضل استخدام
( 5-30) أو مقياس يناسب درجة الحرارة لأن (20-50) لا يعمل جيدا في الحرارة 15 فأقل .


ملاحظات مهمة :

1) اذا كان الزيت مرخصا لكنه يتغير لونه إلى الأسود سريعا فهذا يعني أن السيارة بها عطل بحاقن الوقود غالبا لأن الاحتراق السيئ ينتج دخانا يختلط بالزيت أو أن المحرك غير جيد وبه عطل , ولا يعني أبد ان الزيت غير جيد لأن الزيت مطالب بامتصاص مخلفات المحرك .

2) اذا كان الزيت لا يتغير لونه بسرعة هذا يعني أن السيارة سليمة المحرك والحاقن وأن قيادتك لها ممتازة ومريحة تتجنب التسارع القوي والسرعات العالية جدا والحمولة وغيرها من الأمور التي تجهد المحرك , أو معناه أن الزيت رديء غير مرخص فلا يمتص مخلفات المحرك .

3) لا تهتم بالشركة المنتجة للزيت بقدر ما تهتم بما أسلفته أعلاه من مواصفات الزيت الجيد .

4) لون الزيت أحمر أو أصفر أو أزرق لا يعني شيئا .

5) لا بد من تغيير الزيت حد أدنى 5000 كم وأقصى 10000 كم حد أعلى للسيارات التي توصي بتغيير الزيت على 5000 كم ,لا نتحدث عن المرسيدس الجديد أو البيئم وغيرها لان لها زيت خاص بمحركاتها يطول عمره الى 25000 كم . الموضوع حسب القيادة اذا كانت مريحة أو شاقة وحسب صلاحية المحرك , فالمحرك القديم يحتاج الى تبديل أسرع .

6) انتبه للفلتر التقليد فأنه لا يحتجز الأوساخ جيدا ولا يراعي كمية الزيت المصفاة في الثانية . فالأصلي حسب القيادة أيضا قد يستخدم مرتين .

7) انتبه لمقياس الزيت بحيث لا يزيد ولا ينقص عن العلامتين في المقياس .

8) جميع السيارات حتى الجديدة تستهلك الزيت ويتفاوت حسب نوع السيارة وسعة المحرك وطريقة القيادة , لا تقل هذا غير صحيح ، فكلما زادت المسافة المقطوعة مع القيادة الشاقة ستجد ولو القليل الذي قد لا تلاحظه .
منقول للفائده
أرجو أن لا تنسوني من الدعاء


----------



## فارس نت111 (26 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جديده تشكر عليها


----------



## الشربيني المهندس (26 يونيو 2009)

الدعاء واجب وربنا يتقبل 
شكرا لهذه المعلومات عن الزيت والاضافات 
ولكن نطمع في المزيد عن الفلاتر


----------



## رنا البغدادي (27 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات جديده تشكر عليها*
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## panadol_extra (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*معنى w*

اخوانى ما هو معنى w فى الزيوت


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## mkhriss (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشاركتك طقع يعني ممتازة


----------



## aziz2012 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

mkhriss قال:


> مشاركتك طقع يعني ممتازة


 
اخي الكريم 
اشكرك على المعلومات الطيبه
واحب اسألك وش رايك بمنتج امريكي اسمه mag1

احتمال اخذ وكالتها في السعوديه
مرفق الرابط

http://www.amazon.com/MAG1-61792-Fu...2?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1325364259&sr=1-22


http://mag1.com/


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتقد ان هذه المعلومة غير صحيحة*( w 20 - 50 ) وهذا يعني أن الزيت مناسب للحرارة بين العشرين والخمسين ).*
وياليت يكون الشرح عن انواع الزيوت ومواصفاتها وماذا تدل عليه الأرقام والحروف من اناس متخصصين ونبتعد عن الإجتهاد الغير مسئول.وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 يناير 2012)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## aziz2012 (3 يناير 2012)

ابوسهل الجديد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعتقد ان هذه المعلومة غير صحيحة*( w 20 - 50 ) وهذا يعني أن الزيت مناسب للحرارة بين العشرين والخمسين ).*
> وياليت يكون الشرح عن انواع الزيوت ومواصفاتها وماذا تدل عليه الأرقام والحروف من اناس متخصصين ونبتعد عن الإجتهاد الغير مسئول.وتقبلوا تحياتي


 

كلامك صحيح 20-50 الارقام لا تعني درجة الحراره بل درجة اللزوجه


----------



## Archangel_008 (16 يناير 2012)

W is for winter the the temperature range is correct but only when the motor oil is not running


----------



## archangeles (27 يناير 2012)

i`m sorry but i disagree with that cause 
first of all after the API sign we find C for compession Igination Engine
and S for Spark Igination Engine
after S there is laters from a-h the higer the letter the beter the oil 
and for C there is A-F 
the letter W means winter and the range wretten after mean the thiner or thicker the oil from 0 to 50​


----------

